# Überstrom und Kurzschlussschutz



## Andreas_AOM (25 Juni 2020)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage
Zu den Daten
Es gibt einen Schaltschrank der mit einer 100A gG Sicherung abgesichert ist. (der Nennstrom des Schaltschrankes beträgt ca. 80A) TN Netz
Der Querschnitt der Zuleitung ist 35mm²
Danach geht die Zuleitung auf den Hauptschalter mit 100A Nennstrom
Soweit so gut.

Nun Teile ich die Verbraucher auf 2 Stromkreise die jeweils auf eien 63A RST Schiene gehen.
Der Querschnitt ist mit 10mm² dimesioniert. Jeder der beiden Stromkreise hat einen Betriebstrom von ca 40A


Siehe Bild im 



Nun zu meinen Fragen:

*Darf ich die beiden Stromkreise mit 10mm² versorgen (Länge ist ca 2m)????


*Dazu meine Überlegungen;

Jeder Leitung oder Kabel muss vor Überlast und Kurzschluss geschützt werden
Bei Querschnittsmiderung muss eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung eingabut werden.

Es gilt:

*Überstrom Regel*

Ib<In<Iz
I2<1,45*Iz

Die Leitung 10mm² hält 50 A aus
Der Betriebnstrom des Zweiges ist 40A

Die 100A Sicherung ist verantwortlich für den  Kurschlussschutz und Überstrom schutz (Stimmt das?)
Also 
Ib<In<Iz
40A<100A<50A  nicht erfüllt
145A<1,45x50(72.5A) nicht erfüllt


Verstehe ich hier etwas falsch

Gilt hier die Regeln nciht?
Gibt es hier eine Ausnahme?

*Kurschlusschutz*

Wie berechne ich hier das der Kurschlussschutz in Orndung ist für die 10mm² Leitung?

T=(K*S/I)²

muss ich hier für t=5s annehmen (maximale Ausschaltzeit TN Netz für Verteilersgtromkreise =5s)

da ergibt sich für die Sicherung 100A gG ca ein mindest Kurzschlussstrom von 500A ()
Damit kann der minimale Querschnitt errechnet werden von 9,7mm² also 10mm² (k=115, t=5s I=500A)
Stimmt hier meine Rechnung überhaupt?

Der minimale und maximale Kurzschlusstrom ist nicht bekannt
dann muss ich so rechnen oder ?

Kurzschlussschutz in Ordnung?


Ich wäre für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## nade (25 Juni 2020)

Hm. Da gibt's ein nicht schlechtes Tool von Siemens. Siemaris. Da kannst du das ganze berechnen. Vom Trafo bis zu deinem Handy Ladegerät. Zur Absicherung nimm dir die vde 0298 und 0100 Beiblatt 5.gibt auch genug online Leitungsberechnungsprogramme gratis. Wenn die Anlage steht nimm dir einen Installationstester und miss Schleifenwiederstand und netzinnenwiederstand.
Der sollte min 5x Sicherungsstrom + ca 20% sein.sicher also lieber nur mit 50a ab. Dann bist auch auf der VDE Vorgabe bei der Leitungsdimensionierung. Verdrahtung im Verteiler kann normalerweise bei nicht 100% Dauerbelastung 1 Querschnitt runter unter Verlegequerschnitt.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas_AOM (26 Juni 2020)

Hallo
Danke schon mal für die Antwort
Ich hatte noch die Frage gestellt wegen der Überstrom Regel

*Überstrom Regel

Ib<In<Iz
I2<1,45*Iz

Die Leitung 10mm² hält 50 A aus
Der Betriebnstrom des Zweiges ist 40A

Die 100A Sicherung ist verantwortlich für den  Kurschlussschutz und Überstrom schutz (Stimmt das?)
Also 
Ib<In<Iz
40A<100A<50A  nicht erfüllt
145A<1,45x50(72.5A) nicht erfüllt


Verstehe ich hier etwas falsch

Gilt hier die Regeln nciht?
Gibt es hier eine Ausnahme?


Laut der Übertrom Regel wäre ich durchgefallen oder?


​*


----------



## nade (28 Juni 2020)

Mal die Frage... Wird die Leitung 10mm2 über die 100a Sicherung abgesichert, oder ist das die Schrankabsicherung und es wird die Leitung separat mit 50a abgesichert?
Kupferschienensystem mit 100a und dadraud NH trennen.. neozeed .. diazeed Sicherungen mit 50a? Oder gar ein Motorschutzschalter auf 42?a eingestellt?
Man kann viel rechnen wollen, wenn aber die vorhandene Norm nicht erfüllt wird ist's trotzdem ... Gehe nicht über los, ziehe keine 4000mark ein. Gehe direkt ins Gefängnis. Wenn was passiert. TÜV und BG und wie die alle heißen werden da gleich rot sehen und als gravierenden Mangel notieren..
Der Leitung wird's egal sein, solange nur die 40a drüber gehen. Da würde bei entsprechender Länge sogar ein 6mm2 reichen. Aber ist der Kurzschlussschutz gewährleistet? Kann gewährleistet werden dass eine Überlastung sicher abgeschaltet werden kann?
Befasst sich Mal mit der vde. Sind nach Berechnung die Werte die in der Norm stehen wrfüllt, dann ist es auch so anwendbar.

Der kleine Unterschied Theorie und Praxis.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas_AOM (28 Juni 2020)

Hallo nade

die 100A Sicherung ist vor dem Schaltschrank angebracht, also im Vorverteiler. Die beiden 10mm² Stränge sind nicht seperat abgesichert. Das ist eigtentlich die Frage die ich hier stelle.
ich habe mir schon viele Inforamtionen zu dieser Konstellation geholt jedoch bis jetzt keine Inforamtion die mir hilft, in diesem Fall.

Ih möchte hier bewusst kein Kuperschienensystem einsetzen. (Auch die Abgänge der Kuperschienenadapter reduzieren den Querschnitt)(geleiche Frage)

Frage nochmals gestellt:
Darf ich in diesem Beispiel ,nach den Hauptschalter der Maschine (Hauptschalter ohne Sicherung) die Verdrahtung auf jeweils 10mm² Querschnitt mindern.
Wenn JA, Warum
Wenn Nein, Warum

Danke 
(Bitte nicht schreiben siehen VDE)


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Juni 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

Ich hab im Moment keine Tabelle griffbereit. Das sind die Grundlagen für dein Kabel(Berechnung). Die Formel die du auflistest ist die kontrolle des Berechnungsergeebnis. 
Es Principe ist aber als folgt:

Special deine Frage: NEIN, du darft keine 10qmm nehmen und auch keine 63A Sammelschienen. Der ganze Strang mus für die 100A GL/GG dimesioniert sein.

Mal hoch nach unten gerechnet mit die 100A.. Da findet mal in Tabellen das die Iz nicht 100A ist, sonder etwas höher, (103 a 104A rate ich mal).
Dies muss bei Schmelzsicherungen abgelesen werden. Bei Automaten gillt dies nicht.
Iz ist ausgangspunkt für dein Kabelberechnung. Da kann (Nach Korrektur von Temperatur, Verlegeart und Zahl von Leitungen bei einander) die 35qmm bei rauskommen.
Du musst im Schrank auch 35qmm nehmen.
Jetzt kommt es: Wenn nach Korrekturz.b den Querschnitt 35qmm  geworden ist, und vor Korrektur z.b. 25qmm kannst du im Schrank verjungen nach 25qmm.

Das Sammelschienensystem darf nur 63A sein wenn du zusätzlich vorsicherst. Wenn die nicht gewolt ist MUSS das Sammelschienen system geeignet sein für 100A.


Mal von unten nach oben:
80A.. Sind die gleichzeitig?
Sonnst gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor drauf. z.b. 0,8
Und so kannst du dein Vorsicherung kleiner machen. Und damit dein Querschnitt. 

Schrankintern kann überigens auch die Einspeisung der Sammelschienen als Ringleitung gemacht werden.
Princip: Belastungsstrom 2 x 10qmm ist größer als 1 x 20qmm.. (ja, 20qmm gibts nicht. nur Beispiel)

Das ganze ist keine Raketentechnologie, aber doch komplexer als diese 3 Zeiler.

Grüß Bram


----------



## Andreas_AOM (28 Juni 2020)

Hallo Bram

danke für die Antwort

Mit Ringleitung ist gemeint dass ich 2 x vom Anschlusspunkt vom Hauptschalter bis  zum Anschlusspunkt der Schiene die Drähte verlege (parallele Verlegung ) oder ist hier etwas anderse gemeint?


Wie ist das dann zb mit diesen Stromschienenadapter (siehe Bild Nennstrom adapter 20A)

Wenn ich von einer Stromschiene mit einem Stromschienenadatpter abgehe müsste ich ja auch hier eine Sicherung vor den 3 Leitungen einbauen.
Auch hier reduziere ich den Querschnitt (von der Stromschiene auf den Adapter)

Wie muss ich hier keine Überstromschutzeinrichtung anbringen?


----------



## nade (28 Juni 2020)

Ach wöhnle. Da auf dem Adapter baust Du in Motorschutzschalter mit 16a. Oder so. Sind Recht praktisch. Hab sowas schon nachgerüstet werden weil ein diezeed element nur am Kochen war bei nennstrom

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (29 Juni 2020)

Andreas_AOM schrieb:


> Auch hier reduziere ich den Querschnitt (von der Stromschiene auf den Adapter)
> 
> Wie muss ich hier keine Überstromschutzeinrichtung anbringen?



Hier kannst du aber nur EINEN Abgang an den verringerten Querschnitt anbauen, meist als Direkt oder Wendestarter, zusätzlich sind die Leiter hier sehr kurz gehalten. 
Du hingegen baust ein System an, das mehrere Verbraucher beinhaltet. Wer sagt dir denn, dass nicht der nächste Elektriker ankommt, und noch einen 32A MSS dazu bastelt, ohne den Querschnitt davor zu beachten?


----------



## Andreas_AOM (29 Juni 2020)

Hallo Acid 

Danke für deine Antwort

Leider wird hier meine Frage nicht beanwortet sondern andere Aspekte wieder in Betracht bezogen.
Meine Frage nochmlas mit dem Beispiel des Stromschienenadpaters:
Wieso muss ich hie keine Übsertromschutzeinrichtung anbringen:
Jedes Kabel oder Leitung muss vor Überstrom und Kurzschluss geschütz werden
Bei Minderung des Querschnittes muss eine Übsertromschutzeinrichtung angebracht werden.
Auch vor dem Stromschienenadapter muss nun eine Übsertromschutzeinrichtung angebracht werden laut der Norm.
Wieso aber nicht ist nun die Frage?
Wie funktioniert die Überstromregel IB<IN<IZ bei den Stromschienenadapter
Auch her würde die Regel nicht eingehalten werden

Irgendwie versteht keiner auf was ich hinaus will.

Danke

​​


----------



## der_schmuu (29 Juni 2020)

Hallo.

Also einen Teil von dem was du suchst steht in der DIN - EN 60204-1. 7.2.8
Eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung muss dort angeordnet werden, wo eine  Reduzierung des Leiterquerschnittes oder eine andere Änderung die  Strombelastbarkeit der Leiter vermindert. Es gibt einige Bedinungen die  ALLE erfüllt werden müssen. Unter anderem darf die Länge vom Abgriff der  Verjüngung bis hin zur Überstromschutzeinrichtung nicht länger als 3  Meter sein.

Der von dir dargestellte Abgriff von der Kupferschiene ist deswegen  zulässig weil du im Regelfall direkt an die drei losen Enden eine  Überstromschutzeinrichtung anschließt und die größe der  Überstromsicherung entsprechend des "verjüngten" Leiterquerschnittes  ausgewählt wird.

Eine kurze gegenfrage:
Was spircht gegen den Einsatz 2er 50A Sicherungen nach dem Trennschalter?
Dann müsstest du dir um die ganze kurzschlussberechnungen und co keine Gedanken mehr machen. 
Alleine  der fakt das du dir bei Berechnung und co nicht sicher bist, ob das  ganze zulässig ist und du es auch nicht selbst argumentativ begründen  kannst, wäre für mich persönlich schon ein Ausschlusskriterium dieser  Lösung.

Gruß der_schmuu


----------



## Andreas_AOM (29 Juni 2020)

Hallo der_Schmuu

Danke für deine Antwort


Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe dürfte ich sehrwohl ohne die 50A Sicherung die beiden Stränge mit 10mm² versorgen da meine Leitung kürzer als 3m ist und die Leitung auf den Betriebstrom des Stranges ausgelegt ist. 

Ist das dann dieser Sonderfall welchen ich in meinen Ersten Eintrag Beschreiben habe?

Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ich möchte diese Situation verstehen.

Danke


----------



## der_schmuu (29 Juni 2020)

Hi.



Andreas_AOM schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe dürfte ich sehrwohl ohne die  50A Sicherung die beiden Stränge mit 10mm² versorgen da meine Leitung  kürzer als 3m ist und die Leitung auf den Betriebstrom des Stranges  ausgelegt ist.
> Danke



Wenn innerhalb der ersten 3 Meter nach dem ersten Verjüngungspunkt ein Schutzorgan vor _*JEDEM*_ Abgang eingesetzt wird _*KÖNNTE*_ es zulässig sein.

Aus deiner Ursprungszeichnung geht leider nicht hervor wie und ob die Abgänge abgesichert sind, wie sind die Adern/Leitungen verlegt, wie berührungssicher ist die Kupferschiene, etc.
Es gibt leider zuviel unklare Faktoren um die frage letzlich klar zu beantworten.

Wenn:
- die Strombelastbarkeit des Leiters "Größer oder Gleich" der Last ist, 
_*UND*_
- Schutzorgan befindet sich spätestens 3m nach dem Verjüngungspunkt, 
_*UND*_
- Der Leiter ist so verlegt, dass die Möglichkeit eines kurschlusses vermindert ist (Geschützt durch ein Gehäuse oder Leitungskanal)

Kannst du alle drei Punkte mit Ja beantworten dann wäre die Verjüngung des Querschnittes zulässig.


----------



## Andreas_AOM (29 Juni 2020)

Hallo

Danke für deine Antwort

Ich kann die Fragen alle mit ja beantworten


----------

